# PM



## BrookTrout2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Fished the PM yesterday from Macdougles to Sulac with a guide. Saw one pair on gravel early and then none after that. We had 1 fish and a few follows for the whole day. Guide said it's over on the PM and that the fish spawned early this year. It was a blue bird day with high barometric pressure


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I doubt its over. If he thinks its over, then it never even started. Which could easily be the case


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

A guide said that? LOL!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

He is right to some degree. Like always the winter fish have spawn and are gone by now. A small push came with the bump in water last week but A warm rain is needed to determine IF a larger push is in the cards and improve the fishing below the special needs water. May be wrong but Mac to lac tells me the guide may not have a special use permit from the forest service and is limited to the sections he can fish


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

I fished with a guide on the PM yesterday and we landed 7 steelhead and 3 browns. Including a couple tight females. All fish were landed on beads under a float. There were a number of fish on the gravel.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

All the fresh females we are catching have tight skein. Couple weeks out from spawning.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea, it's definitely not over lol.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Found a few in the dirty water last weekend. Lake Erie for some walleye Monday and back up for another go later in the week. Forecast looks promising


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

BrookTrout2 said:


> Fished the PM yesterday from Macdougles to Sulac with a guide. Saw one pair on gravel early and then none after that. We had 1 fish and a few follows for the whole day. Guide said it's over on the PM and that the fish spawned early this year. It was a blue bird day with high barometric pressure


did you pay him? 😬


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe it's his first year guiding.

I think he was just feeding you a line, pun intended to justify a poor result for the day's catch rate.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

MPOW said:


> did you pay him? 😬


/thread

Plus, I will forevermore refer to them as the “Special Needs” sections. Thanks.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

We fished sulak to branch saturday. Lots of polished gravel, no fish on beds, got about 2 dozen trout (no size) and 5 for 6 on steelhead. Couple on beads, most on small bags. No big fish and all the steelhead we got were either beat up bucks or drop back hens.

Sent from my SM-G715U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

It's March! LOL!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Patience. Rain will come and the fish will follow.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

nichola8 said:


> We fished sulak to branch saturday. Lots of polished gravel, no fish on beds, got about 2 dozen trout (no size) and 5 for 6 on steelhead. Couple on beads, most on small bags. No big fish and all the steelhead we got were either beat up bucks or drop back hens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 my catches have been like yours for the last week or so, on the grand they r pretty much done by april


Ranger Ray said:


> It's March! LOL!


 yep, a march like no other


Nostromo said:


> Patience. Rain will come and the fish will follow.


 a lot of people r hopeing for rain, it would b great if your right


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Every year, same thing. It's over! Although this may be a new record.


----------



## Whitetailaddict29 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have fished the pm once looking for places to try gonna be using fly rod and dead drifts and float fishing gonna be up there April 9th to the 13th any advice where to try and to look would be greatly appreciated fishing from the shore thanks.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Whitetailaddict29 said:


> I have fished the pm once looking for places to try gonna be using fly rod and dead drifts and float fishing gonna be up there April 9th to the 13th any advice where to try and to look would be greatly appreciated fishing from the shore thanks.


Stop into Baldwin Bait and Tackle on M-37. Those guys will give you a hand, rather than upsetting forum trollers here. But yes, there are several good "walk-in" spots from Green Cottage down to Walhalla.

My favorite time in the spring to fish them is the end of April to beginning of May. Most people bump out to the walleye grounds, turkey hunt or chase small stream trout. Can be some awesome dark water/pocket fishing for drop backs.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

nichola8 said:


> Stop into Baldwin Bait and Tackle on M-37. Those guys will give you a hand, rather than upsetting forum trollers here. But yes, there are several good "walk-in" spots from Green Cottage down to Walhalla.
> 
> My favorite time in the spring to fish them is the end of April to beginning of May.


. Kinda short fishing window?????


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

riverman said:


> . Kinda short fishing window?????


I fish all season, but the past several years the traffic has gotten horrible, maybe it doesn't seem like it to others, but I remember rolling down to some of my local spots around rifle season and at the most seeing one car, now the norm is about 7 cars. This isn't a bad thing, good for local business', I just prefer to river fish in solitude, not all about the "railfest" for me....however I certainly get bummed like most if I'm not hooking into fish. Now I just wait till everyone clears out.


----------

